# kidding soon (I hope)



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Daisys bag and teats are full,She has some discharge on her vulva,her ligs are gone.....Im home alone with no help. Im guessing twin bucks....Shes been acting uncomfortable. This doe is going to make me go grey....


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Good luck! :leap: Keep us posted!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks Crissa Ill need it .The discharge is yellowish white....so maybe oh and its snowing...and cold...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Ick SNOW!? I would hate that, hoping for girls! (you can always name one Blizzard) :roll:


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Shes walking around acting like shes gotta go!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

GO DAISY!!! :clap:


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ive had to come in to get more clothes brrr its cold.Heres our forecast.
Snow showers will continue across the North Carolina mountains
through this evening. The snow will mix with rain and sleet at
times. Total accumulations of 1 to 2 inches can be expected
through this evening.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

shes walking funny.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How do you mean? Like squatty, like she has to pee, or belly twisted sideways and rear tucked forward?....Mine do this when they are ready to go, it's something to do with the hormones I believe. They also sit on their butts the hours before delivery, I think to "line" up the kids... :boy: :girl:


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Im pretty sure shes having contractions I see something trying to crown at her vulva......


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Whew who more babies!!!!! Hopefully everything goes well!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

this is exciting! wow it is that cold there? you poor thing!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Any news? She sounds close.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh babies, :leap: Any news?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

when she has a contraction theres something dark lookin inside of her vulva I dont know if its a bag of water or a kidd things arent progressing very fast at all....Any ideas ???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so she has been pushing for a long time or just being uncomfortable?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

just contractions i think no real pushing


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok I would have been worried if she was pushing with no results.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

morganslil1 said:


> when she has a contraction theres something dark lookin inside of her vulva I dont know if its a bag of water or a kidd things arent progressing very fast at all....Any ideas ???


Does it look like a water balloon that is trying to come out? That could be the baby bubble. You can tell when they are pushing, is she grunting really hard?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

It looks like shes pushing and shes curling her lip...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How's she doing? From your last update, there should be a kid delivered soon, as cold as it is, make sure you dry it very well, but let mom help.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

1 buck /1 doe waiting on the after birth she had alot of water and the babies are big.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! :stars: :girl: :boy: :stars: 

Any pictures?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!! I hope all are doing well.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the kids!!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats great!!! Congratulations :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Where are the piccies?! :scratch: :roll: Congrats!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

What a day! Ive had 2hrs of sleep,and Ive got a migrane,,,,Daisy retained her placenta so we milked her,rubbed her tummy and hung a tea towel from a tiny bit that was hanging....No luck had to pick up some oxy from the vet and give her shots....Im tired ...Ill post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Ouch, I know how the migraine's go, I HATE THEM! But I hope she passes it soon and I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 9, 2008)

I loved reading your story! Congradulations on the kids and I hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

She still hasnt passed it...I gave her the second shot...I hope this works.I want to thank yall for being here for me..Not every one would understand.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she has 24 hours to expel it - how long has it been now?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

She passed it sometime last night (I think there wasn't anything hanging this morning).I called the vet after 12 hours.She kidded at around 2am monday morning.The kids (snubians) took after there dad and have long drooping ears the doeling has wattles like mom but is tricolored tan,white and black the little buckling is white like mom..but no wattles.Ive named the buck cotton because as I was rubbing him dry and trying to get him to breath better I thought about an episode of the little rascals where spanky rubs the lamp and says I wish cotton was a monkey and the buck looks like cotton...lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats good, nothing to worry about now.

I am sure they are adorable looking! I just love waddles


----------

